# Where to buy Giesemann bulbs



## kmz (Jun 27, 2010)

Anyone now of anyplace in the GTA that stocks Giesemann bulbs? I am looking for the aquaflora and midday 54W.

Thanks.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Try angelfins.


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

If you swing and miss in the GTA, I can order you some. But it would have to be a minimum of 10 bulbs all one size, colours don't matter. I don't stock them. 

Bean Bag Frags


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Mail order pet supplies stock them


----------



## VPM3 (Aug 9, 2012)

I'v purchase mine here.



Tristan said:


> Mail order pet supplies stock them


----------



## Donutz (Oct 5, 2013)

Got mine from angelfins.


----------

